
An open letter to Spotify employees - lightlyused
https://www.facebook.com/innerviews/posts/10157642816788594
======
iron0013
Well that was pointless and intelligence-insulting. The author clearly
attended the Nassim Taleb school of invective.

------
env123
_subtly promotes Innerviews_

